# Our Global Communities



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghanistan









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albania









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algeria









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andorra









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angola


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2020)

We know very little about these nations, but you can bet they know a lot about us.
They cast longing eyes in our direction; we have problems, but were still the envy of the world.
We need what's going on in our world, BBC from Britian, not the U.S. version is a good primer.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

jerry old said:


> We know very little about these nations, but you can bet they know a lot about us.
> Cannot carry topic forward and avoid political statements.
> Merely wish to say, we need knowledge of the world we live in due to this electronic age.



Very true jo. Some cultures could care less about anybody external to their borders. Studying political science and global economics gives you an insight to other cultures which is most fascinating.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigua









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentina









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenia









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austria


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijan









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bahamas









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahrain









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbados


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belarus








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgium








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belize








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benin








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhutan


----------



## jerry old (Oct 13, 2020)

FT: Bhutan is a place to get away from it all, worse than that is Ittoqqortoormitt, Greenland you gotta believe they have no mail service:
who can spell the address?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolivia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botswana








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnia_and_Herzegovina








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brunei


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgaria










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burkina_Faso








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burundi








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambodia









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cameroon


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_African_Republic








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chad








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chile








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colombia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comoros








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Republic_of_the_Congo








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costa_Rica








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivory_Coast


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuba








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyprus








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_Republic








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denmark


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djibouti









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominica








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominican_Republic








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Timor








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecuador


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egypt








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Salvador








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equatorial_Guinea








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eritrea








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estonia


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eswatini








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethiopia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiji








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finland








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/France


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabon








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gambia






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(country)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germany








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghana


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germany









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghana








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greece








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grenada








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guatemala


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea-Bissau








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyana








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiti








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honduras


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungary








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceland








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ireland








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italy








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamaica


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazakhstan








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenya








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiribati


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Korea








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosovo








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuwait








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krygyzstan


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laos








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latvia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebanon








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesotho








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberia


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libya








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liechtenstein








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithuania








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luxembourg








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madagascar


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malawi








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maldives








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mali








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malta


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Islands








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauritania








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauritius








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexico








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federated_States_of_Micronesia


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moldova








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montenegro








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 15, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozambique










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myanmar








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namibia








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepal


----------



## jerry old (Oct 17, 2020)

As a geography guy, had an interest in the Himalaya Nations.

The most deplorable nation for it's people was/is Comoros.
From 2000 edition of 'People and Places,' five volumes:
'...The country spends more than  twice as much money for imports as it earns from exports...it has no major industry, no valuable minerals...
Hunger and disease  are major problems...

Area: 86 sq miles,
population in 1996. 676 ,000
Problems: political, and whatever you can think of

It was a French possession, but gained independence....due to the severe problems, France is trying to assist, but the French Budget is very limited.

Goggle does not list it in bottom ten poorest nations in the world-per capita
Just how poor do you have to be to make the list?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm glad you replied to this thread jo. I completely forgot about it. In the middle of this and other stuff I couldn't breath the other night and just knew I contracted the corona-cooties. After driving Mach 1 to the hospital and like 6 hours later I was diagnosed as suffering from allergies. Can you believe that crap? Now more then likely I probably really have contracted the corona-cooties for sure. Well if I do get it I'm gonna exercise my rights as an American citizen and demand to be flown to Bethesda Medical Center to receive the magical 48 hour treatment.

Vote now, vote often and don't forget to vote Republican to receive the magical 48 hour treatment.


----------

